# Проблема с чувствительностью



## MaximV (18 Окт 2020)

Добрый день! 

О себе коротко:

29 лет, сейчас двигаюсь мало, работа преимущественно сидячая, сижу за компьютером, есть лишний вес, спортом  активно не занимаюсь

Ситуация:  практически отсутствует чувствительность полового члена при физической стимуляции, ощущаю его практически как палец, при этом проблем с эрекцией и семяизвержением нет, кроме того, что иногда приходится долго ждать до семяизвержения. 

Обращался к урологам, находили застойные явления в простате, говорили что они дают такую симптоматику, и все пройдет с появлением постоянного партнера. Партнерша появилась - ничего не изменилось. 

В итоге решил обратиться к одному из ведущих урологов у себя в крае, говорит, что простатита нет и не было, и что нужно найти хорошего невролога, мол, дело в нервах. 

Субъективно действительно есть ощущение, как будто где-то что-то пережало в районе поясницы/таза/верхней части ягодиц ближе к позвоночнику. Как будто где-то импульс, отвечающий за удовольствие, не доходит. 

Также ситуацию могу описать так: эрекция есть, возбуждения нет. 

Перечитал много форумов, пробовал разные упражнения - в т. ч. и на грушевидную мышцу - но особо не помогает. 

Заметил, что порой появляется какая-то чувствительность после очень долгой ходьбы: больше 40 км в день, также иногда бывало спонтанно после некоторых упражнений на спину, но ненадолго и общую закономерность не нашел, т. к. было после разных упражнений каждый раз. 

Никакой боли в спине сейчас нет, бывало что-то раньше защемляло в спине с болью, но на короткий срок. 

Прошу помочь, подсказать что может давать такую симптоматику и как и где лечить

Анализов кроме рентгена поясницы 2 летней давности пока нет


----------



## La murr (18 Окт 2020)

@MaximV, Максим, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## MaximV (18 Окт 2020)

Пока нет возможности прикрепить сами снимки, но вот описание:
...снижение высоты межпозвонковых пространств L4/5, L5/S1, гиперплазия правого поперечного отростка L5 с формированием поперечно-крестцового неоартроза. Заключение: Остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника. Частичная сакрализация L5.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2020)

Для такой патологии позвоночника не характерны такие жалобы.


----------



## MaximV (19 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, а может ли быть такое, что на рентгене не все видно?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Конечно. Есть же еще МРТ, ЭНМГ.


----------



## MaximV (19 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, не могли бы подсказать каких именно частей тела делать МРТ и ЭНМГ при таких жалобах?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Живете где?


----------



## MaximV (19 Окт 2020)

Сейчас в Москве


----------



## MaximV (19 Окт 2020)

Добавлю, что дискомфорт в спине испытываю примерно в области как на рисунке.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2020)

Сделайте пробу, о которой я говорил и вот это (электромиография полового члена) и при исследовании переговорите со специалистом и других исследованиях, возможно ЭНМГ полового нерва.
А для поясницы: МРТ пояснично-крестцового отдела.


----------



## MaximV (19 Окт 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, немного не понял про какую пробу идет речь. Прошу уточнить.


----------

